#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  imaam Mohammed ibn 'Abdelwahaab rahimahullaah

## ABOE MR

imaam Mohammed ibn 'Abdelwahaab rahimahullaah zei:
"Wie iets (van de aanbiddingen) voor een ander dan Allaah verricht en Hem deelgenoten toekent vanuit Zijn scheppingen, dan is hij een ongelovige zelfs als hij duizend keer La ilaaha ilAllaah uitspreekt."
[Durar-as-Saniyah 2/1645]

----------


## Planwest

Welke abdulwahaab?

----------

